# U.S., Taliban To Hold Talks In Doha



## Jos (Jun 18, 2013)

> KABUL, Afghanistan -- In a major breakthrough, the Taliban and the U.S. announced Tuesday that they will hold formal talks on finding a political solution to ending nearly 12 years of war in Afghanistan but President Barack Obama warned the process won't be quick or easy.
> 
> The comments came on a day in which Afghan forces took the lead from the U.S.-led NATO coalition for security nationwide, marking a turning point for American and NATO military forces, which will now move entirely into a supporting role. It also opened the way for the full withdrawal of most foreign troops in 18 months
> 
> ...


U.S., Taliban To Hold Talks In Doha

We don't negotiate with terrorists?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 18, 2013)

Jos said:


> > KABUL, Afghanistan -- In a major breakthrough, the Taliban and the U.S. announced Tuesday that they will hold formal talks on finding a political solution to ending nearly 12 years of war in Afghanistan but President Barack Obama warned the process won't be quick or easy.
> >
> > The comments came on a day in which Afghan forces took the lead from the U.S.-led NATO coalition for security nationwide, marking a turning point for American and NATO military forces, which will now move entirely into a supporting role. It also opened the way for the full withdrawal of most foreign troops in 18 months
> >
> ...



That was yesterday. New rules under Obama.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 18, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > KABUL, Afghanistan -- In a major breakthrough, the Taliban and the U.S. announced Tuesday that they will hold formal talks on finding a political solution to ending nearly 12 years of war in Afghanistan but President Barack Obama warned the process won't be quick or easy.
> ...



Obama?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZfnOJd_FmA]Reagan Breaks Laws then Lies About It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 18, 2013)

So it's ok that Obama is doing this, because other presidents did something like it before?  It's never right for ANY president, so why is it ok with you now?  Why can't you libs just come out and say something is wrong and not always say "well this other guy did it too!" ??  You sound like whinny babies....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 19, 2013)

obama is selling the country out.  What's he getting for his betrayal?


----------



## Staidhup (Jun 19, 2013)

I can smell another Nobel Peace Prize heading to our honest and fearless leader, hahaha. The Messiah wants peace, kind of like the Nevile Chamberlain style, he will run around, once again, proclaiming terrorism has ended, peace in our time, as embassies burn and heads roll, then blame it on someone else. Its the progressive Kum Bah YA way, pure fantasy. Fact, Jihads do not end with words. So I wonder how his daughters would look in a Burka, and if his wife to be treated as chattel ?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 19, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> So it's ok that Obama is doing this, because other presidents did something like it before?  It's never right for ANY president, so why is it ok with you now?  Why can't you libs just come out and say something is wrong and not always say "well this other guy did it too!" ??  You sound like whinny babies....



You do know about precedent, right?

Or is that a new concept to you.

And..the OP seemed to be ignorant of Reagan's behavior..which was done in secret.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 20, 2013)

There will be no talks.   

The US had pledged the Taliban would only be able to use the Doha as base for talks, not as a political platform, and Karzai felt the Tuesday press conference was a clear violation of that promise, an official Afghan source told the Guardian.

The Taliban also claimed responsibility for a rocket attack on the Bagram air base that killed four Americans on the same day that the tentative deal about talks was announced.

More significant than the Taliban office in Qatar is the insistence of the US in taking part in broad negotiations at all. The Afghan government would prefer the US to restrict its role to fringe issues such as the fate of prisoners held by the Taliban.
Afghanistan peace talks: US-Taliban meeting in Qatar cancelled | World news | guardian.co.uk

Karzai realized that obama was lying to him and refused to participate.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 25, 2013)

Jos said:


> > KABUL, Afghanistan -- In a major breakthrough, the Taliban and the U.S. announced Tuesday that they will hold formal talks on finding a political solution to ending nearly 12 years of war in Afghanistan but President Barack Obama warned the process won't be quick or easy.
> >
> > The comments came on a day in which Afghan forces took the lead from the U.S.-led NATO coalition for security nationwide, marking a turning point for American and NATO military forces, which will now move entirely into a supporting role. It also opened the way for the full withdrawal of most foreign troops in 18 months
> >
> ...



Apparently we do now, what a disgrace and an embarassment.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 25, 2013)

What obama's negotiation looks like.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/26/w...ttack-at-heart-of-afghan-government.html?_r=0

KABUL &#8212; At least four suicide bombers launched a daring and sophisticated attack on the heart of the Afghan government early Tuesday morning, using at least two land cruisers similar to those used by international soldiers here, fake badges and vehicle passes, which allowed at least one to get inside the heavily guarded area, according to Kabul&#8217;s deputy police chief.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 25, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> What obama's negotiation looks like.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/26/w...ttack-at-heart-of-afghan-government.html?_r=0
> 
> KABUL  At least four suicide bombers launched a daring and sophisticated attack on the heart of the Afghan government early Tuesday morning, using at least two land cruisers similar to those used by international soldiers here, fake badges and vehicle passes, which allowed at least one to get inside the heavily guarded area, according to Kabuls deputy police chief.



The Taliban never agreed to stop fighting while negociations are going on plus, they are not the only group fighting us in Afghanistan. The Taliban doesn't speak on the behalf of all the insurgents in Afghanistan.


----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2013)

Yet another example of our Master Campaigner's stunning successes in foreign policy!


----------



## Trajan (Jun 25, 2013)

Jos said:


> > KABUL, Afghanistan -- In a major breakthrough, the Taliban and the U.S. announced Tuesday that they will hold formal talks on finding a political solution to ending nearly 12 years of war in Afghanistan but President Barack Obama warned the process won't be quick or easy.
> >
> > The comments came on a day in which Afghan forces took the lead from the U.S.-led NATO coalition for security nationwide, marking a turning point for American and NATO military forces, which will now move entirely into a supporting role. It also opened the way for the full withdrawal of most foreign troops in 18 months
> >
> ...



Mullah Omar is back...simply unbelievable...


----------



## Trajan (Jun 25, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > What obama's negotiation looks like.
> ...



exactly, they are not bound to stop jack before being allowed to sit down with us....think on that for a moment,  now think on this- obama backed abbas and told Netanyahu back in 2009 he had to stop building settlements _before _the palis would even sit down to talks with them.......


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 25, 2013)

Keep you friends close but your enemies closer.  
[a concept concrete 'thinkers' can't understand - along with most other concepts]


----------



## Trajan (Jun 25, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Keep you friends close but your enemies closer.
> [a concept concrete 'thinkers' can't understand - along with most other concepts]



what does that mean, exactly?....go ahead, explain how now keeping mullah omar et al 'close to us' works..._.exactly_....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 25, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Keep you friends close but your enemies closer.
> ...



First I'll need a jack hammer and compressor.  Then when you mind is open I'll answer.

Since you will cry deflection, I'll offer this before the concrete layer which keeps you ignorant is broken:

To know your Enemy, you must become your Enemy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 26, 2013)

Staidhup said:


> Jihads do not end with words.


But they're started in response to US foreign policy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 26, 2013)

Jos said:


> We don't negotiate with terrorists?


The Taliban aren't terrorists.

They're just another, in a long line, of fucked up theocracy's.


----------



## Politico (Jun 26, 2013)

Obama negotiating with terrorists. How is this news?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 26, 2013)

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I don't think the Talibs will ever stop shooting at us until we leave Afghanistan, and I believe I have read similar statements from Taliban members who have said the same thing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 26, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > We don't negotiate with terrorists?
> ...



Are you high? the Taliban are terrorists.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



 ....did you have to look that up? 


I knew you could not articulate an answer....go play,  adults are talking here....


----------

